# Keezer set up



## ahferg (14/10/15)

I got a second hand chest freezer, put a timber collar on it, stained it at and this is the end result. Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/10/15)

Looks great.....except those two E's signs need to go.

I like the idea of the foam behind the timber collar.

Pok


----------



## nosco (15/10/15)

I reckon spray the lid black and it will look pretty shmick. I like the wood stain on the actual freezer.


----------



## brzt6060 (15/10/15)

How do you find pouring at that height? I brought a chest freezer the other day for my keezer build in a few weeks (bloody uni exam and work) and was going to go with a post as I was thinking pouring down that low would suck.


----------



## contrarian (15/10/15)

brzt6060 said:


> How do you find pouring at that height? I brought a chest freezer the other day for my keezer build in a few weeks (bloody uni exam and work) and was going to go with a post as I was thinking pouring down that low would suck.


I have a similar setup and built a base for it out of a pallet and put castors on it. Mine is pretty rough but would be easy enough to pretty up if desired.


----------



## ahferg (15/10/15)

Brzt6060 it pour just fine, I father has just built one for himself and he is working well as well.
I used timber stain one the outside and have a bar mat now on top. The two Es signs have been replace since the photo with a Morgan's iPa.


----------



## earle (15/10/15)

Looks good. Is that just an electronic thermometer mounted on the front of the collar? Do you have that as well as an STC for controlling the temp?


----------



## ahferg (15/10/15)

Yep Earle. no I don't have a stc I got a new thermostat that has been cycled for a chest freezer off eBay and took the freezer one out.


----------



## spog (15/10/15)

The $ 39:00 one that replaces the freezer thermostat available from an Aussie retailer ?


----------



## ahferg (15/10/15)

Yep from Newcastle


----------



## ahferg (15/10/15)




----------



## tateg (15/10/15)

ahferg said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1444902634.899380.jpg


Are these worth the hassle vs stc ?


----------



## spog (16/10/15)

I asked a fridgey about them and he said they work perfectly.
It's what I will use for my ( planned) kegerator as an stc wouldn't suit .


----------

